# What to theme?



## TheMuffStuff (Aug 25, 2011)

Just got this phone and loving it so far, the LG UI isn't that bad but I kinda feel like theming, What should I start on.

ICS Theme?
Touchwiz Theme?
Blur Theme?
Any other suggestions


----------



## tml478 (Jun 23, 2011)

Glad to have you  maybe a touchwiz theme? Ics is a little played out. But I'm up for anything and dying to flash something lol

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theblackvirus (Dec 14, 2011)

TheMuffStuff said:


> Just got this phone and loving it so far, the LG UI isn't that bad but I kinda feel like theming, What should I start on.
> 
> ICS Theme?
> Touchwiz Theme?
> ...


Ics is my favorite probably because I haven't owned a real ics phone yet. I also love black themed menus and apps.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phillip_viado (Jan 17, 2012)

I would like to see touchwiz and blur theme.. ics is getting old or at least touchwiz ics or blur ics BUT NOT STOCK ICS


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

muff is already trying to get rid of this phone so dont expect any themes lol.


----------



## theblackvirus (Dec 14, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> muff is already trying to get rid of this phone so dont expect any themes lol.


what the hell? He was just talking about how much he loved it. I just got mine 3 hours ago and hot damn! Me likey!

Sent from my SPECTRUM


----------



## juny20 (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, this is not good! I just ordered mine today. I used my upgrade at Verizon and ordered it from Amazon for $89. Given the specs and all the reviews I read, I went with this one versus the Maxx, Nexus, Razr, and Rezound. I actually had a Rezound for less than a week and returned it...didn't like it. I will be replacing my Droid X...hope I made the right decision!

By the way, would like to see an ICS Theme for it! And, an all black theme as well.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

If I can find one of these cheap enough I'll pick one up and get some themes up for you guys.


----------



## cpark_12 (Aug 4, 2011)

juny20 said:


> Oh, this is not good! I just ordered mine today. I used my upgrade at Verizon and ordered it from Amazon for $89. Given the specs and all the reviews I read, I went with this one versus the Maxx, Nexus, Razr, and Rezound. I actually had a Rezound for less than a week and returned it...didn't like it. I will be replacing my Droid X...hope I made the right decision!
> 
> By the way, would like to see an ICS Theme for it! And, an all black theme as well.


I came from an X too. Also had a nexus and a Rezound. This thing is bad ass! Try nitro's eclipse rom. It's not quite finished, but it's pretty well dark and ics themed so far, and battery life is excellent

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------

